# Should stray dogs be killed or not?



## blueshift (Mar 13, 2007)

It's bad days for Bangalore dogs

Today only on CNN-IBN I saw how mercilessly they were killing the dogs. 
Ofcourse human life is more precious than animals but still how the dogs were treated is definately unethical and condemnable.
I don't blame dogs...i blame the government and the failure of ABC(Animal Birth Control programme).


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 13, 2007)

blueshift said:
			
		

> It's bad days for Bangalore dogs
> 
> Today only on CNN-IBN I saw how mercilessly they were killing the dogs.
> Ofcourse human life is more precious than animals but still how the dogs were treated is definately unethical and condemnable.
> I don't blame dogs...i blame the government and the failure of ABC(Animal Birth Control programme).



I disagree with you. How is human life more precious than animals?. If it is not for animals you humans will be extinct long back. They are very precious same has humans. So do not ever i mean ever say that humans life is more precious than animals. 

Coming to the news. Killing of dog is very bad. They deserve to live even if it is a contamined dog. The (humans) does not have any power to harm any animals or even kill them. 

If karnataka keeps doing this sort of fact all is say is be ready for plagues. Many people are going to die if they are no dogs. It had been three months my dog died till now i still think about him and how i miss him a lot and now iam hearing this. This sort of act must be stopped at all cost. Iam sure animals have very powerful military to strike on their enemies .


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Mar 13, 2007)

He He......quite a topic.........
its a 50-50 issue.........

neighbours getting irritated......why???????
not the damn old story of dogs howling at night...

our neighbour's Sports shoe pair costing 3k was ripped apart into pieces
in front of his own house.........

Dogs in our roads are into a word.....'every night, atleast one shoe pair has
to be torn'


----------



## goobimama (Mar 13, 2007)

You see the problem of stray dogs will remain as long as people don't stop creating food sources for the dogs. You will not find a single dog in a ghost town simply because dogs need food to survive. Control their food source, control the dog population.

I personally hate dogs (I wish I could just shoot those two nitwits, bring them back to life just to shoot them again), but I don't think we have the right to shoot them at will...

There is no dog shooting carried out in Goa...


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 13, 2007)

abhi_10_20 said:
			
		

> He He......quite a topic.........
> its a 50-50 issue.........
> 
> neighbours getting irritated......why???????
> ...



Those are just special ops dog to check their enemies.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Mar 13, 2007)

point is, government's become a puppet b/w the two.....
one, listening to people's grievances to kill dogs...
other, protest by, what to call..... dog protect organisations....

hence, cleverly, to satisfy both,
they create a hype saying they would catch a 1000 dogs a day(if my stats are right) 
and within a few days, not a single dog van is to be seen in the whole city!!!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 13, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> If it is not for animals *you humans* will be extinct long back.


 are you a dog or an alien


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Mar 13, 2007)

LOL, @Vimal


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 13, 2007)

The few things i did not understand is. How come dog problem was not there before only from this year?. The dog killed four small children for that many dogs are getting slaughtered unecessary while people who murder and other henious crimes they are left free. See for instance Jessica lal case, nitish and priyadarshini matto. They killers are leaving happily and no one is bothered. While this dogs killed 4 kids because i blame their parents for not looking after the kids. I do not blame the dogs for eating or tearing slippers or those 4 kids. Also animals do not attack unnessesary they will attack only if they are provoked.
__________


			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> are you a dog or an alien



I know someone will say that when they read the above words . Well iam a human with lots of love for everyone. .


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Mar 13, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> Many people are going to die if they are no dogs.



didnt catch this..........
__________


			
				thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> I do not blame the dogs for eating or tearing slippers or those 4 kids. Also animals do not attack unnessesary they will attack only if they are provoked.



right, point to be noted......


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 13, 2007)

abhi_10_20 said:
			
		

> didnt catch this..........



Well see this. Dogs are good in catching and killing rats. If they are no dogs the rats will roam freely and what happens is disease like plagues will increase and this spread rapidly and many people will be affected and die. Dogs are like natural control to limit rat population. If you see for instance bangalore. The garbage is everywhere and no one cleans also some people drop the food everywhere any place they like. You know what dog will do they basically clear this all this garbage.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Mar 14, 2007)

err......
i think you need to replace 'dog' with 'cat'.....,c'mon yaar.....
never ever heard of a dog catching a rat.........


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 14, 2007)

abhi_10_20 said:
			
		

> err......
> i think you need to replace 'dog' with 'cat'.....,c'mon yaar.....
> never ever heard of a dog catching a rat.........



Woow. Even dogs catch and eats rats .


----------



## goobimama (Mar 14, 2007)

@thunderbird: That is the lamest argument ever! It has to go down in the world record for the lamest argument ever...


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 14, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> @thunderbird: That is the lamest argument ever! It has to go down in the world record for the lamest argument ever...


How is that a lamest arugment?. See if you get it in world record loool.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 14, 2007)

> I personally hate dogs (I wish I could just shoot those two nitwits, bring them back to life just to shoot them again), but I don't think we have the right to shoot them at will...


 
How can u be so meen, even i hate them for licking me & all that...but comon, unless provoked they are qutie sweet.

(I hope the "one in a million" doesn't sees this post )


----------



## goobimama (Mar 14, 2007)

^^ Didn't mean no harm. but they keep dirtying the floor, barking at night, and (during the rains) leave ticks around the place... unlike my precious small cat and Goobi...


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 14, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> ^^ Didn't mean no harm. but they keep dirtying the floor, barking at night, and (during the rains) leave ticks around the place... unlike my precious small cat and Goobi...


 
Actully, sometimes there barking help a lot in the nights. So far, no burgler here from the last 12 years in my colony


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 14, 2007)

Burglers are afraid of the people hanging out on forums till 3 AM keeping the lights on ,more than dogs


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 14, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Burglers are afraid of the people hanging out on forums till 3 AM keeping the lights on ,more than dogs


 
My watchman was telling my father once. "Munna is very laboures, he studies till 3 am sometimes "


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 14, 2007)

While "Munna" was actually watching "videos"


----------



## Yamaraj (Mar 14, 2007)

How is brutally killing stray dogs any different from mass genocides of humans? Most of us don't even stop for a moment to think that even the animals deserve to live. That they have a family, friends and they need food to survive. I so much hate watching a human-like-lowlife kick a dog for nothing. Looks like we lost our humanity long ago. Even in the past, dogs were considered our best friends and were treated like one all over the World.

I would kill a human to save a dog. Enough said!


----------



## mediator (Mar 14, 2007)

I was just watching DD news yesterday where they reported how dogs in some places are trained within 8 weeks to help the disabled people. The people on wheelchairs, the blinds etc all were being helped by the dogs. The dogs helped them to goto the malls, to select the commodity of their choice, to pick up the things, to cross the traffic, even to type a few keywords on the computer...and then I pondered how true this is that dogs r called man's best friends! 
You cannot completely trust even your most loyal servant or totally rely on someone close to do the things for u that much! 

Its a really shameful act by Karnataka government! Instead of killing, they also cud have done something similar like training the dogs! If they r in plenty then use it as an advantage why think negetive? 
After all if they(govt) can cure pakis for "free" (instead of Indians) with money of the Indian people, then training dogs IMHO will cost them much less and will really help the old people too!


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 14, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> I was just watching DD news yesterday where they reported how dogs in some places are trained within 8 weeks to help the disabled people. The people on wheelchairs, the blinds etc all were being helped by the dogs. The dogs helped them to goto the malls, to select the commodity of their choice, to pick up the things, to cross the traffic, even to type a few keywords on the computer...and then I pondered how true this is that dogs r called man's best friends!
> You cannot completely trust even your most loyal servant or totally rely on someone close to do the things for u that much!
> 
> Its a really shameful act by Karnataka government! Instead of killing, they also cud have done something similar like training the dogs! If they r in plenty then use it as an advantage why think negetive?
> After all if they(govt) can cure pakis for "free" (instead of Indians) with money of the Indian people, then training dogs IMHO will cost them much less and will really help the old people too!



Well said and you too yamaraj.

Also dogs has started helping older people to go to a atm counter and pick up cash. It came on times of india.


----------



## techtronic (Mar 14, 2007)

Nobody has the right to decide who lives and who dies
The dogs should have been medically treated and sterilised
I don't know when will our govt learn to respect animals


----------



## runeet (Mar 14, 2007)

are u for real here the government cant even take care of people, & u are taling about dogs, what is a dogs lifes value for a  money grabbing good for nothing - except for cleaning the gutters- politicians are going to have.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Mar 14, 2007)

techtronic said:
			
		

> The dogs should have been medically treated and sterilised
> [/FONT]



this should be the right move indeed.......

but sterilization costs a heck lot...........


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 14, 2007)

> but sterilization costs a heck lot...........


 
Yo, just do it once a year, & you got free watch dog for your colony. All you need to do is to feed them the left over of your home, burgers etc. Thats it. It's better then a human for security.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 14, 2007)

abhi_10_20 said:
			
		

> this should be the right move indeed.......
> 
> but sterilization costs a heck lot...........



The indian government can spend billons on money of defence. Money also go in to their pockets. How much do sterilization cost?. Do not tell me the government does not have money.


----------



## sysfilez (Mar 14, 2007)

i really cant be a judge here and say wat 2 do and wat not to do. but surely these stray dogs create a mess, we have a whole lot of them in our locality and they **** all over the place, infront or ur main entrance, sometimes wen u r in a hurry, u can step on that ****. aww.  the corp. dog catchers come and they get them wonder wat they do with them.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Mar 14, 2007)

All roads lead to the same epi-centre......
C o r r u p t --g o v e r n m e n t.....


----------



## mediator (Mar 14, 2007)

runeet said:
			
		

> are u for real here the government cant even take care of people, & u are taling about dogs, what is a dogs lifes value for a money grabbing good for nothing - except for cleaning the gutters- politicians are going to have.


Atleast they r still better then alcoholics who leave their families behind and lose everything in casinos and then come out on streets to show their begging skills! These alcoholics r nuthing but useless pieces of flesh on earth who fill misery all around! I doubt if they can even clean the gutters.
And if the government can't take care of such things then they dont have any rights to govern further. Let some other party manage that department.



			
				abhi_10_20 said:
			
		

> but sterilization costs a heck lot...........


U shud visit any government hospitals like LHMC,MAMC etc and see for urself how many pakis r getting themselves cured for "free". That is Indian money spent on them, that shud have been used for Indians. WE r not paying taxes to get pakis cured!! On one hand they wanna destroy India and on other want get themselves healed by India n that too for "free".

SO, sterilization of those dogs can in turn help us. They can be trained and made to help the disabled and the old people!


----------



## RaghuKL (Mar 14, 2007)

abhi_10_20 said:
			
		

> All roads lead to the same epi-centre......
> C o r r u p t --g o v e r n m e n t.....


 
if the govt. is corrupt then what about the NGO's that charge BMP Rs.700 per dog for neutering them. if the dogs are neutered how come there are new cubs everywhere or have the  dogs  found out a new way of "continuing their population"   

*Why do stray dogs exist in India? Why don’t you find them in London and New York?*

Note that in the USA, PETA __DOES NOT__ allow dogs to roam the streets, proliferate like flies, & become a potential threat to people. They are picked up, taken to dog-pounds where they are medicated & held out for adoption. And those dogs which are either diseased, or don't get adopted, ARE KILLED . THEIR roads & localities are TOTALLY free of stray dogs. why has PETA reversed its policy in India?


----------



## goobimama (Mar 14, 2007)

^^^  NGOs charge for private sterilization to 'help' fund their organisation. Cause no one is going to pay for the stray dogs. In Goa, most of the stray dogs are sterilized, due to work by organizations who have taken this up. The only reason why they keep coming back on the streets is because people dont' take the trouble to sterilize their own private dogs. 

These private one's litter, and the pups are left on the streets.

Cannot blame the government for everything, they are doing quite a bit already. Its the people who need to change. 

Don't compare the USA with India, cause the two are on totally different wavelengths. USA is a developed country while India is still trying to get there. And just because the USA kills their dogs, does not mean that India has to do the same. 

USA goes about bombing weaker countries, doesn't mean we have to do the same...


----------



## iMav (Mar 14, 2007)

sorry guys but i havnt gone thru the entire thread but all i will tell the people who are against stray dog killings and those who are for ...

a mutual solution is that all stray dogs be sent to the houses of meneka gandhi and the ppl who are against stray dog killing

both sides happy:

no need to kill as "humans" will take care of their beloved precious stray dogs and the dogs wont be troubling the 1s who are for dog killing

fair enough??


----------



## goobimama (Mar 14, 2007)

Not fair enough. Maneka Gandhi is not the cause of stray dogs so why should she have to put up with them at her place. All that animal rights activists are saying is that it is wrong and illegal to kill stray dogs. That's it. No killing stray dogs. And the Supreme court of India feels the same way.

Now as a favour, they are willing to carry out some operations like sterilization and whatever else they can do. As a favour. They are in no way responsible for any of this mess.


----------



## esumitkumar (Mar 14, 2007)

I read all the thread ...thr is no use of discussing this on the forum..

discussions discussions discussions.thats what we all do...whether its Anti reservation or Dogs issue or corrupt govt or Growing population or Terrorism or Bad infrastructure or anything 

Govt will do whatever it wants....

We are the silent watchers and we will remain only discussing...until that very thing affects us directly


----------



## mediator (Mar 14, 2007)

esumitkumar said:
			
		

> Govt will do whatever it wants....
> 
> We are the silent watchers


But we r the future. Who knows many of us may join politics tomorrow! Until then I guess we can only discuss and sort out the differences so that they dont persist in the future. Neways if u had seen the reservation protest, then u wudn't have said the same. I'm just happy that students didn't go violent!

And the government can't just keep on doing wateva they want, atleast not if they want the leadership for the next tenure!


----------



## Shasanka_Gogoi (Mar 14, 2007)

Being an animal lover, I oppose it strongly!


----------



## phreak0ut (Mar 14, 2007)

I love dogs too, but people who have been through the trauma of sleepless nights due to incessant barking, chased by the dogs and bitten know what its like. Sterilization, yeah right. I don't see how it has helped, just eye wash.



> These private one's litter, and the pups are left on the streets.



NO! You are mistaken!


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Mar 14, 2007)

I am turning into ANNIYAN wen i think of our Govt. n Politicians..

Dont Kill Stray dogs many ways to prevent it...


----------



## goobimama (Mar 14, 2007)

> NO! You are mistaken!



No bhai you are mistaken. I'm not saying that this is the only cause of stray dogs, sure all of them are not sterilized yet, but the current inflow of pups is from those 'looked after' by the locals (this is true of Goa at least). I know this cause my mom is the president of People For Animals, and was one who fought the case against killing of stray dogs...


----------



## Faun (Mar 14, 2007)

They are multiplying like blockbuster.

Where will u put the corpses ?

let them live (atleast they know how to protect their territory from strangers).

Vaccinate them and sterilize them after certain age.


----------



## blueshift (Mar 15, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Yo, just do it once a year, & you got free watch dog for your colony. All you need to do is to feed them the left over of your home, burgers etc. Thats it. It's better then a human for security.



Read few days back in newspaper that Mumbai HighCourt has ordered every single society/apartments in Mumbai to adopt one dog. This would be better if implemented.


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 16, 2007)

dont u kill bacteria that kill ya, same thing here or maybe they should be dumped in some isolated nuclear facility site


----------



## mediator (Mar 16, 2007)

^^Thats a bad thought. LIkewise, humans, are no better than viruses, who degrade the environment and kill other species for their own existence!


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 16, 2007)

Vyasram said:
			
		

> dont u kill bacteria that kill ya, same thing here or maybe they should be dumped in some isolated nuclear facility site



You watch lot of movies or you play lots of games


----------



## Aberforth (Mar 16, 2007)

I find the action taken against stray dogs quite disturbing. If they were to get rid of the dog menace, they could release them in the wild, house them with animal lovers and put them up for adoption. Unless the dog has rabies, in which case it is infectious, I see no reason for dogs to be killed. That is cruel and extreme.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 16, 2007)

Aberforth said:
			
		

> I find the action taken against stray dogs quite disturbing. If they were to get rid of the dog menace, they could release them in the wild, house them with animal lovers and put them up for adoption. Unless the dog has rabies, in which case it is infectious, I see no reason for dogs to be killed. That is cruel and extreme.



I saw a picture of a truck where there lot of dead dog . I have a doubt if they killed "infection" dog. I think they killed only innocent dogs and left the other.


----------



## Aberforth (Mar 17, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> I saw a picture of a truck where there lot of dead dog . I have a doubt if they killed "infection" dog. I think they killed only innocent dogs and left the other.



We are doing to dogs what US did to Iraqis. The act sounds to me more like revenge on the dog by the humans for killing a child. Tigers kill farmers and their cattle in Sundarbans, would that incite the government to eliminate all the Royal Bengal Tigers? Unlike rats and mosquitoes dogs do not cause harm as such..they are known an men's best friend.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 17, 2007)

Aberforth said:
			
		

> We are doing to dogs what US did to Iraqis. The act sounds to me more like revenge on the dog by the humans for killing a child. Tigers kill farmers and their cattle in Sundarbans, would that incite the government to eliminate all the Royal Bengal Tigers? Unlike rats and mosquitoes dogs do not cause harm as such..they are known an men's best friend.



You know thinking of this reminds me of steve irwin when sting ray killed him. After his death all his followers gathered and murdered the poor sting ray. 

It is not just USA that is killing the iraqis it is also the terrorist who kills them why just blame US blame on terrorist too.


----------



## Aberforth (Mar 17, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> It is not just USA that is killing the iraqis it is also the terrorist who kills them why just blame US blame on terrorist too.



The topic will get deviated on this, there are several political reasons why the terrorists do it. We could discuss in private or another thread.


----------



## Yamaraj (Mar 17, 2007)

Even if killing becomes necessary, it should be merciful, quick and painless. And this should be applied to all living beings - not only humans.


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 17, 2007)

*Question:* What are these dogs doing around us?
*Answer:* We humans domesticated them because we wanted them to help us in hunting, later on when the civilizations developed and Humans started to cultivate and no more required the dogs then *Just Dumped* them. But dogs were after all man's best friend. They did not dump us and started living around the human settlements, living on what ever we throw out as garbage. 

They effectively clean more than half of the garbage that we Humans produce. If dogs weren't there you can't even imagine what would the cities would be like.

The case in point in B'lore is about the contents of garbage. The dogs were eating meat thrown on the road side. Since it is meat which even makes men become devils (that is why many religions ban eating meat); you can't really blame the poor old dog.

*Question: *The Poulation of Human beings is not growing...it is exploding..shouldn't they be killed.
*Answer: *Well killing is not the answer, is it?


----------



## sagsall4u (Mar 19, 2007)

i wish they were put in a pound or sumthing.  i know that is not possible. but moving around with kids on a street with street dogs can be a horrifying experience. what if the dogs chase or start barking. the kids wud get scared right??
they are not given vaccine.  and if u by any chance come home late at night ... be sure hat at least 10 dogs r gonna bark/chase you  till u reach inside ur home.     
i say get rid of these unwanted creatures


----------



## Possible (Mar 19, 2007)

Well... I for one, see stray humans too.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 19, 2007)

Possible said:
			
		

> Well... I for one, see stray humans too.



HAHAHA. I think government should treat them like how they are treating dogs. Iam sure they will do that.


----------



## Josan (Mar 19, 2007)

There r some other solution for this prob then to kill these dogs ...
i kno they can harm humman but ,we cant treat like this bcoz we ha been gifted by brain which can find other solutions ..................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aberforth (Mar 20, 2007)

There a a lot of people killed due to road accidents, now lets kill all motorists.  And eyewitnesses say that the child threw a stone at the two dogs who were fighting over a bone...how smart is that?


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 20, 2007)

Aberforth said:
			
		

> There a a lot of people killed due to road accidents, now lets kill all motorists.  And eyewitnesses say that the child threw a stone at the two dogs who were fighting over a bone...how smart is that?



I agree the child is very smart to do that . So let us do the same thing when people fight with other people for various reason


----------



## phreak0ut (Mar 22, 2007)

Yamaraj said:
			
		

> Even if killing becomes necessary, it should be merciful, quick and painless. And this should be applied to all living beings - not only humans.



How is that possible?


----------



## Yamaraj (Mar 22, 2007)

phreak0utt said:
			
		

> How is that possible?


A quick shot through the head, or the way capital punishment is carried out in America - a cocktail of poison after sedating the target.

Simple, effective and painless.


----------



## faraaz (Mar 22, 2007)

I firmly believe that stray dogs in Bangalore should be killed. End of story.

I would gladly get a hundred dogs killed to save a single human being even the pain of a dog bite. 'Nuff said. They're a menace and humane treatment be damned, get them off the streets.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 22, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> I firmly believe that stray dogs in Bangalore should be killed. End of story.
> 
> I would gladly get a hundred dogs killed to save a single human being even the pain of a dog bite. 'Nuff said. They're a menace and humane treatment be damned, get them off the streets.



You are a evil person.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 22, 2007)

> Originally Posted by faraaz
> I firmly believe that stray dogs in Bangalore should be killed. End of story.
> 
> I would gladly get a hundred dogs killed to save a single human being even the pain of a dog bite. 'Nuff said. They're a menace and humane treatment be damned, get them off the streets.



i agree thunderbird.117 he is evil person.  dog like a baby they have not enough sense to understand in comparison to human


----------



## faraaz (Mar 23, 2007)

Oh dearie me...my feelings are so hurt...


----------



## Aberforth (Mar 23, 2007)

Vyasram said:
			
		

> .....maybe they should be dumped in some isolated nuclear facility site



Do you want some genetically modified giant godzilla dogs?


----------



## Lucky_star (Mar 23, 2007)

^^Or better DOGZILLA


_________________________
Well, in our city I find 3-4 dogs killed by the vehicles every day. So, its like an automatic population control.


----------



## RaghuKL (Mar 24, 2007)

Lucky_star said:
			
		

> ^^Or better DOGZILLA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lucky_star (Mar 24, 2007)

^^^lol


----------



## alok4best (Mar 24, 2007)

Definitely not..Every creature has a share on this earth..U cant kill everything just bcoz u r more powerful


----------



## planetcall (Mar 24, 2007)

I love animals but unless you live in bangalore you might not understand what menace stray dogs have created on the road. These dogs in bangalore are the tigers of the night hunting for all types of pray. I was returning from majestic(the bus stand near railway station) and the dogs chased me like a a pack of wolfs. I saw them closely as I was in the auto and they couldnt jump inside. But it was quite evident that had it been a biker, he was sure to be dragged off. Most of you must have heard of the incidents of the 2 young girls being killed by these stray dogs recently in bangalore. 
These dogs indeed are menace and the only way is to remove them from the streets. Whether they choose to dump them or sell them to slaughter houses ... it doesnt really matter to me. The situation is alarming.
*skins.hotbar.com/skins/mailskins/em/060105/060105_emMO1.gif


----------



## mediator (Mar 24, 2007)

^ Hmmm......thanx for throwing some light. Then I guess more number of (strong) dogs shud be tamed and freed on the roads and then there shud be some real street fight between good dogs and bad dogs!!
They shud be taught to tackle any kinda crime be it molestation, theft, attack by bad dogs etc. Wow if that happens then who knows if we free them in PoK Kashmir they might be able to kick paki terrorist's a**es easily! We wont have to lose our precious soldiers and money on  weapons etc....a +point for having plenty of dogs!


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 25, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> ^ Hmmm......thanx for throwing some light. Then I guess more number of (strong) dogs shud be tamed and freed on the roads and then there shud be some real street fight between good dogs and bad dogs!!
> They shud be taught to tackle any kinda crime be it molestation, theft, attack by bad dogs etc. Wow if that happens then who knows if we free them in *PoK Kashmir they might be able to kick paki terrorist's a**es easily! We wont have to lose our precious soldiers and money on  weapons etc....a +point for having plenty of dogs! *



Haha. Rememeber of World war 2. When they used dog in the battle but it was huge failure.


----------



## Yamaraj (Mar 25, 2007)

planetcall said:
			
		

> I love animals but unless you live in bangalore you might not understand what menace stray dogs have created on the road. These dogs in bangalore are the tigers of the night hunting for all types of pray. I was returning from majestic(the bus stand near railway station) and the dogs chased me like a a pack of wolfs. I saw them closely as I was in the auto and they couldnt jump inside. But it was quite evident that had it been a biker, he was sure to be dragged off. Most of you must have heard of the incidents of the 2 young girls being killed by these stray dogs recently in bangalore.
> These dogs indeed are menace and the only way is to remove them from the streets. Whether they choose to dump them or sell them to slaughter houses ... it doesnt really matter to me. The situation is alarming.
> *skins.hotbar.com/skins/mailskins/em/060105/060105_emMO1.gif


Millions of animals are killed by humans everyday, and nobody gives a rodent's rear about it. I don't think its humane to "sell living beings to slaughter houses" just because a few of the 7-billion got offed by them. C'mon, cars kill more people than all deaths combined caused by other animals. I don't see anyone shouting for slaughtering cars!

If the trend continues, we'll probably terminate every living being except ourselves. And then, when nothing else is left there to vent our blood-thirst onto, we'll turn to each other. History will only repeat itself.

India has a long history of respect for other living beings. Let's keep it that way.


----------



## Jitin (Mar 25, 2007)

no one will say yes until he/she had been bitten.


----------



## mediator (Mar 25, 2007)

^Then there's no harm to kill one in self defence. Y kill all? All of them might not be having the "blood thirst"!



> Rememeber of World war 2. When they used dog in the battle but it was huge failure.


That doesn't mean if they failed then we'll fail too. The world's most powerful force failed on Vietnam. They experienced embarrassment during the air exercises with India for their inferior skills.......there's more to "they"! So I know its a laughable concept of using dogs as soldiers, but I guess its an effective one. Pakis have been fighting the proxy war for a decade or more now, I think this cud be an appropriate answer to put the dogs in attack mode there.
And if u really wanna kill the "blood thirsty" dogs, then y not explode em in PoK at some appropriate camps? Similarly they cud be used to sniff and shue away the immigrants from Bangladesh who r creating chaos here and even getting their names printed on voter's list.

If they r in plenty then think +ve and add it to our advantage instead of  thinking -ve.


----------



## alok4best (Mar 25, 2007)

Out of the window,Right now I can see some 15 dogs running behind every car passing by... .
In bangalore ,they have really come up against humans...  ..but I m Still against their killings


----------



## krazyfrog (Mar 26, 2007)

Man these dogs in my building are a bunch of jerks. They bark their head off all day, even at people who live in the same building. As if they're the ones who own the place and we are outsiders. They $hit all over the place as if it was one big toilet. They mess up the trash bins and spread the garbage everywhere. And they've developed a hobby to rip of peoples footwear. Whoever said dogs are mans best friend must have been a big talking dog himself. Too bad no one in Mumbai has decided to kill these beasts. I'd gladly joined them to clean up this mess. They should probably be shot. Or poisoned. Or both. All those against killing these dogs should adopt them and keep them in their houses. Then you'll know the menace that these things are. Its easy to feel pity and sympathy and love when you're not being troubled. We'll see how much kind you're to them when one of them bites you and you've to take seven shots in your arm.


----------



## nix (Mar 26, 2007)

today guys in NDTV 24/7 they were showing how dogs in blore are killed using cyanide injection..very horrible and painful death for dogs...they showed the video how the dogs struggle till they die...very bad...thts not the way to kill...and then they are dumped...truckload of them...into some pit and then its covered up...sheesh...


----------



## alok4best (Mar 26, 2007)

^^^^ Humans have a tendency to think that they own whole of this earth..and this Karnataka govt has got nothing better to do..itani hi dikkat hai Dogs se to unke liye alag reserves bana do and shift all stray dogs there..


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 26, 2007)

krazyfrog said:
			
		

> Man these dogs in my building are a bunch of jerks. They bark their head off all day, even at people who live in the same building. As if they're the ones who own the place and we are outsiders. They $hit all over the place as if it was one big toilet. They mess up the trash bins and spread the garbage everywhere. And they've developed a hobby to rip of peoples footwear. Whoever said dogs are mans best friend must have been a big talking dog himself. Too bad no one in Mumbai has decided to kill these beasts. I'd gladly joined them to clean up this mess. They should probably be shot. Or poisoned. Or both. All those against killing these dogs should adopt them and keep them in their houses. Then you'll know the menace that these things are. Its easy to feel pity and sympathy and love when you're not being troubled. We'll see how much kind you're to them when one of them bites you and you've to take seven shots in your arm.


Your heart is bitter and unclean. The things you said are of pure nonsense  and destructive. The only beast is people like you who should be poisoned and killed for they way they speak against animals. Also yea and i own a dog and he is best i have met. Also iam sorry for being rude. They way you spoke was disgusting. Change your altitude and be friendly with animals. You are not going to gain anything for hating animals and disrespect. It is not just dogs that iam about talking it can be any animal of any kind. Also about talking about bites. I have taken lot of bites from my dog because mainly he bite because i troubled him in some manner. Even animals have emotion just like us. They are no difference. Animals especially like dogs dont attack unnecessary they will only attack unless they are provoked. 

Also why just talk against dogs. People are worst that. For example see what happened in nandigram. People are killed unnecessary and also anyone is hardly bothered. I heard people saying they are worthy to die and they left better to die.Should i give you more examples?. Same things goes to animals they have a heart and they deserve to live whether they good or bad. People can not bring judgement on other people and any creatures which is living. 

You and other people are going to see the consequence on what is going to happen for all this dogs died in bangalore. They were murdered. So be ready for that.


----------



## alok4best (Mar 27, 2007)

^^^^ Truly agree with you..Though I dnt have a pet,bt I still feel that every creature of this nature deserves its share on Earth..for centuries humans have been spoiling the balance and now see what we have on hand..This is the hottest year we have ever faced.No rain yet in Bangalore..seems souls of Killed dogs have already started cursing us..keep it in mind...U mess with Nature,and it Messes up with you..


----------



## kirangp (Mar 27, 2007)

True thunderbird...I agree with u...Most of my cousins have got dogs in their house...Drat...I only dont have one...My mom & dad dont like the idea of having a dog in the house otherwise I would definitely have a dog( I would definitely keep a stray dog if I could)


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 27, 2007)

alok4best said:
			
		

> ^^^^ Truly agree with you..Though I dnt have a pet,bt I still feel that every creature of this nature deserves its share on Earth..for centuries humans have been spoiling the balance and now see what we have on hand..*This is the hottest year we have ever faced.No rain yet in Bangalore.*.seems souls of Killed dogs have already started cursing us..keep it in mind...U mess with Nature,and it Messes up with you..



That is the beginning of all. There is more to come. It is not just bangalore that will face. The whole wicked and cruel world will face the real danger.


----------



## kirangp (Mar 27, 2007)

so true fellows...U touch nature then after sometime there is nothing to touch at all(maybe bad imagination but u got the idea right)


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 27, 2007)

kirangp said:
			
		

> True thunderbird...I agree with u...Most of my cousins have got dogs in their house...Drat...I only dont have one...My mom & dad dont like the idea of having a dog in the house otherwise I would definitely have a dog( I would definitely keep a stray dog if I could)



Well my mum did not like to have dogs or animals at home. When my sister cried so much for a dog. My mum and sis got the dog atlast. I did not say anything about the dog.  Once the dog and us got together my mum loved him so much and we did the same thing. They were times that i was angry and and hit my dog and it bite me. The minute i hit him and i felt sorry for it. He has lot of affection to people. On december 3rd 2006 he died. Till now i miss him a lot. My mum and sis still talk about him. We are planning to get one more dog soon. It is very lonely and creepy when the dog is not there. Even street dogs are not to be seen. I missed them a lot. Whenever i go to terrace i still got friend those are eagles,crows,monkeys and squrriel and insects. Looking at them makes me happy person. I only wished they could talk to me in english . 

Well kiran if you want to get a dog get it. Believe me they are awesome. Every minute you and your family will be having fun with animals (dogs).


----------



## kirangp (Mar 27, 2007)

sorry about ur dog buddy....well my problem is that I will be leaving to Aus in few months for studies & in my house they are not going to listen now...They will just put it off saying who will take care of it when u r gone....But when I get back I surely will have atleast 2 dogs...What u have told is true...Every minute spent is worthwhile with a dog & those are some memories that can never be forgotten in life


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 27, 2007)

When I clicked on thsi thread, I expected to see an imapssioned debate on the dog menance and how it can be tackled. Instead what I got to see the dog culling being blamed for everything right from lack of rain fall in B'lore, dire predictions of the rat population multiplying, corrupt government to the final annihilation of the humanity as a whole. Its pretty strange that no one has yet blamed the dog culling for the loss of Indian cricket team in the World Cup....yet.

As for me, whatever love I might profess for the dogs, it disappears as soon as the dogs start chasing me once I get off my company cab. It disaapears when I have to take a detour of one kilometer to avoid the dogs. It disappears when my bike is chased when I arrive at the office. It disappears when I cant go for a morning jog or a late night stroll without having to fear of dog bites.

And its pretty strange that even after so many people have talked about their undying love for the dogs, no one has yet come forward to adopt one of the strays. You don't want them killed, but you won't adopt them either. You cant have them pooping all around your living room. You cant have them growling at your loved ones. You cant bear to see them turn your magazines into tatters. Yet, you cant bear to see a solution?


----------



## krazyfrog (Mar 27, 2007)

@thunderbird.117 You think i hate animals. Well you're wrong. I used to like animals like dogs and cats (i still love cats), but after experience horrible dogs can be i have been forced to change my mind about them. And now nothings changing it back. You want me to love those beasts? Encourage them for barking at people? Pat on their backs and show them spots they missed so they can $hit there tomorrow? Or help them find nice expensive shoes to tear out? Or floss their teeth so they can bite more people tomorrow. 3 people have been bit in our area since the last 4 months including a very old women. Do you think she went to trouble the dog that it decided to bite her. And as if the pain isn't enough that you have to spend several thousand rupees over the many shots you've to take to prevent from going insane. Still we should love them.
And thunderbird, if you like those dogs so much, why don't you adopt them. Adopt them all and gift each one to your family member. And then shut up. That way you can save me the trouble of thinking different ways to get rid of them. Sitting behind a computer screen and talking of kindness and compassion to animals is one thing and bearing the horror these animals cause every day is another. Same thing that idiot Maneka Gandhi did. And now we have to bear the trouble. Why don't you all animal lovers come forward and adopt them instead of spamming forums with messages of kindness and compassion. And this thread was started for people who've been troubled by stray dogs to ask their opinion whether they should be killed or not and not for dog lovers to come and spam and show their useless kindness for dogs, kindness so useless that they can't even adopt one dog.


----------



## blueshift (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh..these dogs in our area..Theres construction work going on in my area and you know how dogs like to play in sands..oohhff there are too many of them who just sleep peacefully. Everytime I drive them away they just appears after sometime. But they never had biten anyone nor they barked on the residents here. They bark when they see a beggar..haha
Still I think killing was not the option and definately not for the dogs like in our area. 
May be the psycho dogs should be sent to Rehabilitation centre or like that.


----------



## kirangp (Mar 27, 2007)

you 2 fellows find it amusing when anybody says they are pained to see a dog die..well I am not saying that what u face is less dangerous but not all stray dogs are harmful...in India a murderer or a rapist is not given death sentence for the crime committed then why should all the stray dogs be killed...some blame has to go for govt for not controlling the population...And you should have expected that you will see dog lovers everywhere including this forum..when you whine for the stray dogs to be killed then dog lovers will also whine for them not to be killed
      now tell me if you are so much concerned about not blaming anyone except the dogs then why dont you find a solution yourselves


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 27, 2007)

If you will look carefully, there is a solution....adopt a stray. Is any one doing it? No sir! Can any of the dog lovers here tell me if they have actually gone ahead and adopted a stray?

Also the fact that dogs were being killed is not assuming....blaming everything else for it is what is amusing. I hope you will go through the posts in more detail before venturing to make any comments.


----------



## faraaz (Mar 27, 2007)

@nix: Come live on my street for a week and lets see if you are still able to adopt this holier than thou attitude.

I think the more dogs they get off the streets, the better.


----------



## alok4best (Mar 27, 2007)

to everyone who is advocating that Dog lovers shud adopt a stray one..
Guys,if we cant adopt one of them ,it doesnt mean that we shud not object to their killings..there are other things also which create menace..Beggars,Thieves,Burglars etc etc..they all are menace to society..do u go on killing everyone of them..whatever u say.Killing is not a solution to the problem..I have insisted many times..If the govt and ppl feel very much disturbed by watching dogs around them,then why dont u make separate homes for them..reserves like what u have already made for Lions,Tigers and other wild animals. advocating and supporting their killings only shows how crude you people are..Even they are living creatures and feel the same pain which we do..Imagine when a powerful species comes from somewhere and starts killing Humans just bcoz they feel that we are menace to them..Think for urself,place urself in a position where u have no power and u r being suppressed by a superior power...


----------



## ancientrites (Mar 27, 2007)

it doesnt matter whether its a street dog or owners dog.all dogs should be banished on spot or asap if its alone in the street.
 i saw the footage on ndtv quiet sometime ago.i enjoyed the way ppl killing those pathetic dogs.ALL HAILS TO MY BANGLOREANS PPL.


----------



## faraaz (Mar 27, 2007)

alok4best said:
			
		

> to everyone who is advocating that Dog lovers shud adopt a stray one..
> Guys,if we cant adopt one of them ,it doesnt mean that we shud not object to their killings..there are other things also which create menace..Beggars,Thieves,Burglars etc etc..they all are menace to society..do u go on killing everyone of them..whatever u say.Killing is not a solution to the problem..I have insisted many times..If the govt and ppl feel very much disturbed by watching dogs around them,then why dont u make separate homes for them..reserves like what u have already made for Lions,Tigers and other wild animals. advocating and supporting their killings only shows how crude you people are..Even they are living creatures and feel the same pain which we do..Imagine when a powerful species comes from somewhere and starts killing Humans just bcoz they feel that we are menace to them..Think for urself,place urself in a position where u have no power and u r being suppressed by a superior power...



First of all, dude, wtf are you smoking? Are you seriously equating stray dogs on the streets with Tigers?? And Lions?? And are you seriously equating killing dogs to killing human beings?? Okay...you've lost like, all the credibility you could have had right there.

Now, to respond to your um..*post*, beggars and thieves and burglars are HUMAN BEINGS! YOU DONT KILL HUMAN BEINGS! BUT YOU CAN AND SHOULD KILL DOGS! BECAUSE THEY ARE A MENACE!! In case you didn't understand that, read slowly when you're not high!


----------



## nix (Mar 27, 2007)

@faraaz...i'm not against culling...but can't it be done in a non-brutal way?


----------



## faraaz (Mar 28, 2007)

@nix: Does it really matter, mate??


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 28, 2007)

Non-brutual way? They are being given cynaide injections! What can be less violent then that? Even criminals are either hung or electrocuted. Cyanide is quick.

And for all those equating dogs with humans, please think before making an arguement.


----------



## alok4best (Mar 28, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> First of all, dude, wtf are you smoking? Are you seriously equating stray dogs on the streets with Tigers?? And Lions?? And are you seriously equating killing dogs to killing human beings?? Okay...you've lost like, all the credibility you could have had right there.
> 
> Now, to respond to your um..*post*, beggars and thieves and burglars are HUMAN BEINGS! YOU DONT KILL HUMAN BEINGS! BUT YOU CAN AND SHOULD KILL DOGS! BECAUSE THEY ARE A MENACE!! In case you didn't understand that, read slowly when you're not high!



Just one line for u...
U R SIMPLY NOT HUMAN..
and i think u knw what writing in CAPS means 
U knw why humans are said to be disticnt from Animals...Just bcoz they are supposed to have sense..which u dnt have..for me u r just another creature made by nature which is no different from Sharks,Dinos or any brutal animal..U hv just erased the difference b/n an animal and a human..
I knw this is not the way to speak in forum,but it doesnt really matter for me if I m speaking to a person like you.


----------



## alok4best (Mar 28, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> First of all, dude, wtf are you smoking?


 I dont smoke 


			
				faraaz said:
			
		

> Are you seriously equating stray dogs on the streets with Tigers?? And Lions??



Yes..all of them are Animals.Dogs have evolved from Wolves which are themselves Hunters just like Cat family.U only diffrentiate them bcoz u can overpower dogs,but nt Cats(Cat family I mean)


			
				faraaz said:
			
		

> And are you seriously equating killing dogs to killing human beings??



Yes.whats the difference.Even they have 2 eyes,2 ears,one heart,one mind,4 legs(even we had some million years ago).
And when u cut them,even they bleed,and the color is red only.Cant u diegst the fact that even they are living creatures 





			
				faraaz said:
			
		

> Okay...you've lost like, all the credibility you could have had right there.



You are no authority to decide that..



			
				faraaz said:
			
		

> Now, to respond to your um..*post*


 Did u think that was a ghost


			
				faraaz said:
			
		

> beggars and thieves and burglars are HUMAN BEINGS!



What is meant by HUMAN BEINGS...
A species which posesses thinking ability,which has sense and which can decide whats gud for itself and the environment it lives in.


			
				faraaz said:
			
		

> YOU DONT KILL HUMAN BEINGS!


 Who told u so?Everyday hundreds of them are killed,or better say slaughtered 


			
				faraaz said:
			
		

> BUT YOU CAN AND SHOULD KILL DOGS! BECAUSE THEY ARE A MENACE!!


 Just becuase they don't have enough power to resist u..A typical one sided battle,if u r so much a warrior why dont u have an equal battle??


			
				faraaz said:
			
		

> In case you didn't understand that, read slowly when you're not high!


 I dont drink and hence dont get HIGH....

To all the members here,I urge to understand the meaning of "HUMAN BEING".Have a better understanding of animal kingdom.If possible watch some tv programs.NGC,Discovery or Animal planet,whichever u like.why dogs are so voilent in Bangalore.I feel it may be bcoz they were never ready for the population explosion that we created here.We are building numerous structures,cleaning all trees and forest.Nw think what wud u do if someone tries to throw u out of ur house..definitely u'll resist.The same thing is happening to Dogs..we are interfering in their natural habitat and hence we are responsible of this situation.We shud wisely solve it..Killing is never a solution.And it hurts and pains a lot when a living creature gets killed.There no smooth way to do this..I still insist ,the only way to get rid of Dogs is to shift them to some reserved place.


----------



## mediator (Mar 28, 2007)

^+1 Agreed! Shift them or train them like I said before!


----------



## krazyfrog (Mar 28, 2007)

I don't care if they are killed or not. Just get them outta my area. There are more dogs in my area than people.


----------



## Stick (Mar 28, 2007)

The day all Stray dogs were killed or eliminate from any of your Area/city/town/village you will find Increase in Day/Night time crime like theft, burglary, kidnapping, chain snatch, pocket pooling etc etc.

I agree Professionals (thief/robbers/kidnappers) want get effect whether Stray Dogs are there or Not but Amature Criminals get More FREEDOM and there Success Ratio will up and soon armature Criminals turn in to Professional Criminals.

At same time I agree there should be limit Dogs Population by Sterlisation but killing is no way Acceptable Solution for a Honest and Loyal Animal like Dog.

If Dogs population comes under control they no more fight for Food or Area and will not create havoc's  and stop disturbing in Night Sleep of all of us.

*Stray Dogs are Unpaid Loyal & Honest Watchman Do Not Element Them.*


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 29, 2007)

Source TOI Hyderabad



> Hyderabad: Stray dogs and doctors of three government hospitals played havoc with the life of a six-month-old boy, Ritikesh, on Wednesday. The badly mauled baby battled for life for five hours, shuttling from one hospital to another, before he was even given first-aid. That was too late to save the little child.
> Ritikesh was the second son of washerman Ranjit and Shubbu Bai. They are residents of MCH colony in Ziaguda.
> On Wednesday around 11 am, the couple went to Keshav Swamy Nagar on the banks of Musi to wash clothes, leaving their eldest son Ritesh at home. After feeding Ritikesh, Shubbu Bai left her sleeping infant under a tree and went to wash clothes. Engrossed in work, the couple did not notice a pack of stray dogs snatch the child from under the tree. The four dogs gnawed him on the back and limbs. MCH workers, who were engaged in desilting work on the river bank, noticed the strays gnawing him. They scared away the dogs and found the boy profusely bleeding.
> They searched the area and found Ritikesh’s parents at a distance. They narrated the sequence of events and asked them to rush the child to hospital. The parents were numb on seeing their bundle of joy writhing in pain and blood.
> ...


forget the dogs, doctors kill ppl. kill them first


----------



## nix (Mar 29, 2007)

@ ctrl alt del: i dont know if cyanide is quick or not...but it certainly is very painful. you should have seen the video then you would have known...


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 29, 2007)

hailgautam said:
			
		

> Source TOI Hyderabad
> 
> 
> forget the dogs, doctors kill ppl. kill them first



I agree. Doctors are nothing but assholes. Tell me tell a incident one of our friend relatives got accident at somewhere on 3am after finishing work. Someone have seen him lying in the road bleeding and took him to Hosmat hospital the people found the residence of the boy parents and told him that their sons got accident. The parents came to hospital shock to see he is not yet being treated. The doctors first told the parents to arrange 1 lakh rs right now. They did not know how to get 1 lakh rs at late atnight. So the parents begged and begged a lot and doctors reduced it to 60000. The parents give them 20000Rs has advance and pay the rest by 8:00 am. After the operation is over on tuesday the boy got up and he vomited and fell down and he died. This accident was on sunday. The doctors nowdays are very greedy they are nothing but murderer. They would have saved the boys life if they cared about it.


----------



## mediator (Mar 29, 2007)

> Doctors are nothing but assholes


Thats a bad statement. I wud have agreed if u had prefixed this line with "some".


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 29, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> Thats a bad statement. I wud have agreed if u had prefixed this line with "some".



I cant help it. The fact is they are.


----------



## mediator (Mar 29, 2007)

Then u shud use ur brains and not speak wateva the heart says in such cases! After all a doctor is also a human, and errors is a part of human life. A doctor can at most try and not give assurances, though false assurances r given as it has been seen that a patient's condition can improve if he believes that he can be saved! There r a few corrupt people everywhere, but u shudn't blame the whole category becoz of just "some". A doctor practises n thats how he learns and perfects a technique and Thats where his repute goes high and people start acknowledging him. But as I said a doctor is not a god. Mistakes can happen from the most reputed doctor too.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 29, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> *Then u shud use ur brains* and not speak wateva the heart says in such cases! After all a doctor is also a human, and errors is a part of human life. A doctor can at most try and not give assurances, though false assurances r given as it has been seen that a patient's condition can improve if he believes that he can be saved! There r a few corrupt people everywhere, but u shudn't blame the whole category becoz of just "some". A doctor practises n thats how he learns and perfects a technique and Thats where his repute goes high and people start acknowledging him. But as I said a doctor is not a god. Mistakes can happen from the most reputed doctor too.



Tell that to people who is hating dogs. Even animals are like humans.


----------



## faraaz (Mar 29, 2007)

HAHA I'm ROFL at you idiots.

Fine, kill the doctors...lets all go out on the streets and revel in our filth and infestation of our cities with dogs!! Hooray for India!! Hooray for Indians!


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 29, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> HAHA I'm ROFL at you idiots.
> 
> Fine, kill the doctors...lets all go out on the streets and revel in our filth and infestation of our cities with dogs!! Hooray for India!! Hooray for Indians!



The only idiot is you. The only thing you wrote in this thread is nonsense and baseless crap.


----------



## mediator (Mar 29, 2007)

> Tell that to people who is hating dogs. Even animals are like humans.


I already did so! U can see my replies/debate in the preceding pages!


----------



## faraaz (Mar 30, 2007)

@thunderbird: True true...but I know a lost cause when I see it.

I could argue as to how Tigers and Lions are endangered species that need protection, stray dogs are not!

I could argue how people in this thread are diverting focus onto unrelated issues such as unethical doctors, then making broad generalizations about the very respectable medical profession, hungry for blood.

I could furthermore, argue about how you guys call me inhuman because I care more about human life than stray dogs.

But hey, you guys need to make someone the villain, why would you want to...oh, I dunno...listen to reason??  So yeah..I don't bother and use baseless crap.

Atleast, its HONEST crap! I really am laughing at you guys!


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 30, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> I already did so! U can see my replies/debate in the preceding pages!



Good boy. Damn i wrote a long page to reply krazyfrog reply and the power cut came and destroyed it . Stupid power cuts. Our area is facing atleast 25 powercuts in 1 day.


----------



## mediator (Mar 30, 2007)

I hope u dont blame "all" the electricians out there then and label them as "assholes"! Neways u be a good boy toooo and try to change ur thoughts and post about doctors!


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 30, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> I could argue as to how Tigers and Lions are endangered species that need protection, stray dogs are not!
> 
> I could argue how people in this thread are diverting focus onto unrelated issues such as unethical doctors, then making broad generalizations about the very respectable medical profession, hungry for blood.
> 
> ...


You stole the words out of my mouth. I was thinking about continuing the arguement on these exact lines but then I could see the futility of it all.

*WARNING: I can see some members here indulging in some name calling. Please dont force me to close the thread.*


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 30, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> @thunderbird: True true...but I know a lost cause when I see it.
> 
> I could argue as to how Tigers and Lions are endangered species that need protection, stray dogs are not!
> 
> ...



How sad. Keep laughing and then cry later.


----------



## iMav (Mar 30, 2007)

i have said this before if u dont want these dogs to killed take a cue from vinod khanna and adopt them keep em at ur homes ... and then get rid of their stray dog tag make em urs no 1 will complain but if cant do tht then u shud b following the silence is golden rule


----------



## planetcall (Mar 30, 2007)

Any link to the video which shows the dogs being killed using cyanides. I would like to see that.


----------



## blueshift (Mar 30, 2007)

^ check here: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVLv_Qh4Sdw


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 30, 2007)

blueshift said:
			
		

> ^ check here: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVLv_Qh4Sdw




Let the whole world watch this video.


----------



## Apollo (Mar 31, 2007)

The video is just plain gross. 

I have just one question: how did the situation escalate to resorting to such desperate measures?


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 31, 2007)

Apollo said:
			
		

> The video is just plain gross.
> 
> I have just one question: how did the situation escalate to resorting to such desperate measures?



Well because the dogs killed four kids and that it is when the people said to government to do something. So this what they did. Government is full of brainless people who do not have any solution for anything.


----------



## faraaz (Mar 31, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> Well because the dogs killed four kids and that it is when the people said to government to do something. So this what they did. Government is full of brainless people who do not have any solution for anything.



Yeah, I mean its only four kids...who cares about them anyway right?? The brainless government people should devote time and energy to pamper these street dogs instead of actually doing anything about it.

And yeah, I saw the video which is pretty gross. But hey, I'm a non-veg and I love to eat mutton and beef and chicken. I've seen videos of how these animals are slaughtered in slaughter-houses all over the world which is pretty gross too. Just because its gross doesn't mean people will not support it...


----------



## planetcall (Mar 31, 2007)

I am a strict vegan and don't like killing of animals. Many of you guys don't make any hue and cry when animals are slaughtered. Now don't say that is not painful. I condemn the way these dogs are being treated but after all death is all the same. Whether you chop off their head or poison them , it is all worthless. So many dogs out here in bangalore that the only measure left is to eliminate them. If you really care for these animals....I would like to see you turning vegetarian.
*www.cheesebuerger.de/images/smilie/tiere/g018.gif                              *www.smiley-channel.de/grafiken/smiley/gewalt/smiley-channel.de_gewalt040.gif


----------



## faraaz (Mar 31, 2007)

^^ - I heartily approve of your post!!


----------



## abhi1301 (Mar 31, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> Let the whole world watch this video.



Yeah man sounds like a GOOOD IDEA .. INSTANT .. no more catch,bark,cull, nothing , all just like that .. 

am impressed . these guys got some brains man .. 



			
				thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> Well because the dogs killed four kids and that it is when the people said to government to do something. So this what they did. Government is full of brainless people who do not have any solution for anything.



Dude .. well tell me .. wat measures should be adapted .. GOVT. is brainless and so are v the humans. 

_


			
				thunderbird.117 said:
			
		


			If it is not for animals *you humans* will be extinct long back.
		
Click to expand...

Will you suggest a sensible measure and enlighten US SIR 
_



			
				alok4best said:
			
		

> .I still insist ,the only way to get rid of Dogs is to shift them to some reserved place.



Yeah we've alredy created bangladesh,nepal,bhutan,Pakistan,KUTTIStAN/DOGGIESTAN .. not such a bad idea altogether :roll::roll::roll:

Bro get back to your senses.. dogs don't eat dogs .. if we don't kill them there wld be more dogs in d country than ppl.. aur waise bhi yahaan logoon ke liye to jagah hai nahi, and u want a seperate space for dogs ?? 



			
				thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> We are planning to get one more dog soon. It is very lonely and creepy when the dog is not there. Even street dogs are not to be seen. I missed them a lot. Whenever i go to terrace i still got friend those are eagles,crows,monkeys and squrriel and insects. Looking at them makes me happy person. I only wished they could talk to me in english .
> 
> Well kiran if you want to get a dog get it. Believe me they are awesome. Every minute you and your family will be having fun with animals (dogs).



PLease .. ALL U ******** GR8 hearted ppl .. take as many dogs as u want to from streets to your homes and let us kill d rest .. wat say ?? but ... u won't put a street dog in uer home coz u know doin dat wld be equivalent to makin uer home a trash can .. 

MAN I TELL U 1 THING IF U STAND FOR SOMETHING, DO IT TO THE FULLEST U R FIGHTING SO MANY PPL.. CONDEMNING THEM BETTER TAKE A STEP FORWARD AND I BET ALL WLD B SHUT .. NOW *CAN U DO IT ????*


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 31, 2007)

Has if i say anything there is going to be any different?. Has if you and the government will listen?. What can i say to hard hearted people like faraaz and people like him over here?. 

My main question?. If i give a solution will they listen or will they keep on fighting?. Seriously i don't think even if a solution is given people will still kill them.

Well best of luck.


----------



## the_moon (Mar 31, 2007)

Stray dogs shouldn't be killed but be given shelter!


----------



## faraaz (Mar 31, 2007)

Hypocrites...all you guys supporting the stray dogs are hypocrites.

If you want to argue for them, take 2-3 dogs into your home, upload the photos of them living in your house, you cleaning out their poop etc etc...then get back to me.

Otherwise, just stop all this misplaced self-righteous posturing.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 31, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> *Hypocrites...all you guys supporting the stray dogs are hypocrites.*
> 
> If you want to argue for them, take 2-3 dogs into your home, upload the photos of them living in your house, you cleaning out their poop etc etc...then get back to me.
> 
> Otherwise, just stop all this misplaced self-righteous posturing.


Do you know what it means?. So if we can not adopt the stray dogs and yet we see stray dogs should not get killed and you call us hypocrites. Wow. You make quick judgement. Lool at guys like you.

Also yea. Nowdays they are many people who throw their babies in dustbin. So now you will tell us the solution is to adopt all babies. 

Get some sense in your head before you talk.


----------



## the_moon (Mar 31, 2007)

Adopting stray dogs isn't th only solution, there are animal activists & societies working on th issue. The reason why we cant see the result is same as for any other social cause... be it child labour or female infanciticide.
Its just that the problem is spread all ovr the country & given the kind of infrastructure here in our country, it'll take time for the issues to be resolved.

Killing stray dogs is just insane, unless they're infected with rabies etc.


----------



## alok4best (Apr 1, 2007)

Using the same analogy that ppl are using in this forum.
*"We shud kill Dogs bcoz they are not endangered species like Lions or Tigers,and hence they need no protection".*
I will say *whats wrong when Al Quaida killed a journalist long back in Afghanistan.Even Humans are not an endangered species.*
I am out of this discussion..This is a real bad n cruel world I live in ( (


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 1, 2007)

alok4best said:
			
		

> Using the same analogy that ppl are using in this forum.
> *"We shud kill Dogs bcoz they are not endangered species like Lions or Tigers,and hence they need no protection".*
> I will say *whats wrong when Al Quaida killed a journalist long back in Afghanistan.Even Humans are not an endangered species.*
> I am out of this discussion..This is a real bad n cruel world I live in ( (



Yea. Then why are many people worried how many people died in iraq or terrorist attack in india?. People are not endangered species so hence even they dont need protection so the come on let many people die why are we worried about it. . Lool at people who said that.


----------



## mediator (Apr 1, 2007)

Hmmm, people r discussing about endangered species! I wont be surprised if goats become endangered species after some time becoz of their mass slaughter worldwide in a famous religion now turning notorious! So lets try to protect goats instead and since some r speaking for "dog slaughter", then I guess they wont mind if they celebrate by slaughtering dogs instead of the goats! After all a balance is what they r talking about! Wat say?


----------



## shantanu (Apr 1, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> Hmmm, people r discussing about endangered species! I wont be surprised if goats become endangered species after some time becoz of their mass slaughter worldwide in a famous religion now turning notorious! So lets try to protect goats instead and since some r speaking for "dog slaughter", then I guess they wont mind if they celebrate by slaughtering dogs instead of the goats! After all a balance is what they r talking about! Wat say?


 
lolzzzzz... i think cocks( ) & hens are also in the list of mass kiiling coz of bird flues


----------



## the_moon (Apr 1, 2007)

And we deviate from th topic


----------



## planetcall (Apr 1, 2007)

No, I dont think we have deviated a single bit from the topic. If you are concerned with the dogs then why not with the goats and the hens ? You must be knowing how many birds were burned alive to prevent bird flue. You must be aware how many cows were poisoned worldwide to prevent mad cow disease. So all this concern for dogs doesnt make any sense at all. *STOP IT NOW* and show me your unbiased love and feel sorry for all those so many birds , goats and whatever you have been responsible for brutal massacre.
Dont feel too proud even if you are a vegan like me. You also could be held responsible for the death of so many animals for the sake of skins and other body parts. Leather boots and jackets are all putting you in the same category as with non-vegans.

Overall, there are so many ways we all are responsible for killing of so many birds and animals but we never cared. Standing at a butcher stall was never so horrible because you are used to it. Stop this double standard and think twice.
Edit: See this video of cows being brutally slaughtered for skin in our motherland *www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbXyegy5KBo  . Please use discretion as this video is flagged on YouTube and is not for feather hearted.
*www.comicguide.net/images/smilies/taubenfutter.gif


----------



## faraaz (Apr 1, 2007)

I know now why I don't usually get into arguments on boards like these...say what you will about firangs, but they're a lot more reasonable when you try to have an argument.

I'm out too...you guys enjoy your goats and hens and equating people with animals...just...if you start making horse porn and stuff, don't forward that stuff on.

Thanks, and goodbye!


----------



## mediator (Apr 1, 2007)

Though I needed an argument, the only thing I'm left to see is a goodbye. Neways bye byeee!


----------



## krazyfrog (Apr 21, 2007)

I've heard that dog catchers will now start catching stray dogs again in mumbai and then send them somewhere out of mumbai. Don't know the exact details, but the news is confirmed. Its great news and we'll be finally get rid of them forever.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 22, 2007)

THE NEED OF THE CENTURY!

```
~#Killall     -9 straydogs
```


----------



## aliasghark (Apr 24, 2007)

stray dogs should be taken off the streets and made infertile. if thats not within reach of the poor municipal authorities, they should be killed (they=dogs, not municipal authorities! lol)


----------



## fortebuster (Apr 24, 2007)

Adopting dogs? How about caring for other people first? (Downtrodden,poor etc)


----------



## insanekiller (Apr 24, 2007)

I am a hardcore animal lover. I have a pet rabbit, and take care of a stray dog and a stray cat. (One comes to the front door, the other to the back, to avoid conflicts!)
I feel that seeing the present condition of the street dogs, in certain areas, a quick and painless death is better for them rather than the miserable and tortured life. 
To slightly improve their condition, specially in colonies, we can take responsiblity. For instance, earlier I used to live in Pandara Road, New Delhi. There was a gang of dog loving teenagers there, who used to feed al stray dogs, and they once even fighted with some faggot family who was trying to lock up street puppies in a car and throw them out in some other faraway place. 
Such little gestures can, of course help in improving their condition...

The worst case is small children troubling dogs and puppies. If they try to harm some small puppies, then the mother ***** generally bites or scares them . Then they go running to their faggot parents who get the dogs shot or beaten up...
The very society in India consists mainly of such dumb people, that I don't think that it's possible for the poor creatures to live a peaceful life....


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 24, 2007)

just say no


----------



## ancientrites (Apr 25, 2007)

i say it again stray dogs must be banished or else we are doomed.This thread has gone far enough.


----------

